# Suche Gamescom Eintrittkarte für League of Legends!



## Meshra33 (14. August 2014)

*Suche Gamescom Eintrittkarte für League of Legends!*

Hallo liebe Leute,

konnte dieses Jahr wegen Arbeit leider nicht die Gamescom besuchen, würde aber trotzdem gerne von Gamescom Skinbonus profitieren.

Wäre jemand so nett und freundlich, der kein League of Legends spielt, mir seinen Gamescom Eintrittskarten-Code zukommen zu lassen? 

Ich wäre wirklich sehr erfreut   .

Danke im Voraus.

LG


----------

